# is 6.12.181 Update rootable?



## thisismalhotra

Anyone know if we can root the new update using existing methods?


----------



## Brenardo

Updated and kept root with voodoo OTA	root keeper

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## thisismalhotra

I would do the same but a friend wants to root his but he updated already thats why I am asking


----------



## garywojdan81

I think Matt's utility will root it. Or you can find the motofail standalone.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kayle12

The motofail method works on stock 181


----------



## Chief_Airborne

Question about the Root Keeper...I've downloaded it and backed up my root.

So, the next thing I need to do it unfreeze all of my apps that are frozen and then accept the update, correct? If this is correct, once I update is Root Keeper still on my phone? What exactly are the steps I need to folow?

Thank you for the assistance.
Chief


----------



## vtwinbmx

I fast booted back to .173 using Matt's utility. Took ota. Rooted bootstrap then reflashed gummy and gapps yes a lot of work for the updated radio but should be worth it


----------



## Chief_Airborne

Well, I figured out. Unfroze all my apps, backed up my root, installed .181 and then restore my root. Worked like a charm.









Chief


----------



## juv3

Does safe strap still work after restoring root and everything is normal?


----------



## Chief_Airborne

I use Bootstrap and eveything seems to be working just fine.


----------



## vtwinbmx

Chief_Airborne said:


> I use Bootstrap and eveything seems to be working just fine.


I use bootstrap also


----------



## thisismalhotra

kayle12 said:


> The motofail method works on stock 181


Thank you

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

